# CPU Fan Loud



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is not the right place, but I have no idea where to put this.

So, I've had this computer for about 2 years now, and recently the computer has been making some loud noises. Starting yesterday, the computer's been making very worrying buzzing noises. 

Through a variety of speed/temp monitors, I've deduced the sound mainly coming from the CPU fan, going up to 2700RPM every 5 minutes then slowing down to 1300, then speeding back up again.

I know this is very vague, but I have no idea what the problem nor what the solution is. 

I'll post the two monitor reports; one on low RPM and one on the high one.

Low

```
Open Hardware Monitor Report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version: 0.2.1.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Common Language Runtime: 4.0.30319.1
Operating System: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7600.0
Process Type: 32-Bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensors

|
+-+ DFI LP JR P45-T2R (/mainboard)
|   |
|   +-+ ITE IT8718F (/lpc/it8718f)
|   |   +- Voltage[0] : 1.232 : 1.216 : 1.392 : CPU VCore
|   |   +- Voltage[1] : 1.2 : 1.2 : 1.2 : VTT
|   |   +- Voltage[2] : 3.28 : 3.264 : 3.28 : +3.3V
|   |   +- Voltage[3] : 5.13408 : 5.107201 : 5.13408 : +5V
|   |   +- Voltage[4] : 11.904 : 11.904 : 11.904 : +12V
|   |   +- Voltage[5] : 1.232 : 1.232 : 1.232 : Voltage #6
|   |   +- Voltage[6] : 1.984 : 1.984 : 1.984 : DRAM
|   |   +- Voltage[7] : 4.919041 : 4.89216 : 4.919041 : +5VSB
|   |   +- Voltage[8] : 3.344 : 3.344 : 3.344 : VBat
|   |   +- Temperature[0] : 51 : 49 : 62 : Temperature #1
|   |   +- Temperature[1] : 53 : 52 : 53 : Temperature #2
|   |   +- Temperature[2] : 55 : 55 : 55 : Temperature #3
|   |   +- Fan[0] : 1165.803 : 1048.137 : 2743.902 : Fan #1
|
+-+ Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (/intelcpu/0)
|   +- Clock[0] : 400.919 : 400.919 : 400.919 : Bus Speed
|   +- Clock[1] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Clock[2] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Clock[3] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Clock[4] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #4
|   +- Temperature[0] : 57 : 56 : 69 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Temperature[1] : 52 : 50 : 62 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Temperature[2] : 55 : 54 : 64 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Temperature[3] : 55 : 54 : 70 : CPU Core #4
|   +- Load[0] : 0.7742752 : 0 : 24.99961 : CPU Total
|   +- Load[1] : 1.543462 : 0 : 27.6246 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Load[2] : 0.005078605 : 0 : 73.84748 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Load[3] : 0.005078605 : 0 : 59.99979 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Load[4] : 1.543462 : 0 : 16.9273 : CPU Core #4
|
+-+ ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (/atigpu/0)
|   +- Voltage[0] : 1.203 : 1.203 : 1.263 : GPU Core
|   +- Clock[0] : 500 : 500 : 770 : GPU Core
|   +- Clock[1] : 900 : 900 : 900 : GPU Memory
|   +- Temperature[0] : 64 : 63.5 : 65.5 : GPU Core
|   +- Load[0] : 0 : 0 : 18 : GPU Core
|   +- Control[0] : 71 : 71 : 71 : GPU Fan
|
+-+ SAMSUNG HD103UJ (/hdd/0)
|   +- Temperature[0] : 43 : 43 : 44 : HDD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parameters

|
+-+ DFI LP JR P45-T2R (/mainboard)
|   |
|   +-+ ITE IT8718F (/lpc/it8718f)
|   |   +- Voltage[0] : CPU VCore
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[1] : VTT
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[2] : +3.3V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[3] : +5V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 6.8 : 6.8
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[4] : +12V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 30 : 30
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[5] : Voltage #6
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[6] : DRAM
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[7] : +5VSB
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 6.8 : 6.8
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[8] : VBat
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[0] : Temperature #1
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[1] : Temperature #2
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[2] : Temperature #3
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|
+-+ Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (/intelcpu/0)
|   +- Temperature[0] : CPU Core #1
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[1] : CPU Core #2
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[2] : CPU Core #3
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[3] : CPU Core #4
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|
+-+ ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (/atigpu/0)
|
+-+ SAMSUNG HD103UJ (/hdd/0)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard

BIOS Vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
BIOS Version: 6.00 PG

Mainboard Manufacturer: DFI Inc.
Mainboard Name: LP JR P45-T2R
Mainboard Version: 1.0

SMBIOS Table

 ABgAAAECAOADD5Cey38AAAAAMwUGAP//UGhvZW5peCBUZWNobm9sb2dpZXMsIExU
 RAA2LjAwIFBHADA5LzAxLzIwMDgAAAEbAQABAgMEAAAAAAAAAAAIBwYFBAMCAQYF
 Bk9FTQBPRU0AT0VNAE9FTQAgACAAAJfRAgAkTVJDAQCUaEtONjMiEQICdHJzc3V1
 dXF4dndwcXFydAUFAAAAAFWVlao1FTVUBjVkNUU1JSUVdUVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA////////////////
 ////////////////////////////////////7///////////////AAACCgMAAQID
 BAUBREZJIEluYy4ATFAgSlIgUDQ1LVQyUgAxLjAAICAgACAAAAMRBAABAwIDBAIC
 AgIAAAAAT0VNAE9FTQAgACAAAAQoBQABA78CegYBAP/7678Do5ABoA+ADEEECwAM
 AP//BAUGBAQEBABTb2NrZXQgNDIzAEludGVsAEludGVsKFIpIENvcmUoVE0pMiBR
 dWFkACAAIAAgAAAFGAYABAQDAwsBAAABAQQHAAgACQAKAAQAAAYMBwABAQAAAYuL
 AEEwAAAGDAgAAf8AAgB/fwBBMQAABgwJAAFFAAABi4sAQTIAAAYMCgAB/wACAH9/
 AEEzAAAHEwsAAYABIAAgACAAIAAAAgICSW50ZXJuYWwgQ2FjaGUAAAcTDAABoQEA
 MAAwIAAgAAACAgJFeHRlcm5hbCBDYWNoZQAACAkNAAEWAAD/UFJJTUFSWSBJREUA
 AAgJDgABFgAA/1NFQ09OREFSWSBJREUAAAgJDwABFwAAoUZERAAACAkQAAEYAggH
 Q09NMQAgAAAICREAARgCCAdDT00yACAAAAgJEgABBQIFBUxQVDEAIAAACAkTAAEP
 Ag8NS2V5Ym9hcmQAIAAACAkUAAEPAg8OUFMvMiBNb3VzZQAgAAAICRUAAAAB/xBV
 U0IwAAAICRYAAAAB/xBVU0IxAAAJDRcAAQYFAwQBAAIBUENJMAAACQ0YAAEGBQME
 AgACAVBDSTEAAAkNGQABBgUDBAMAAgFQQ0kyAAAJDRoAAQYFAwQEAAIBUENJMwAA
 CQ0bAAEGBQMEBQACAVBDSTQAAAkNHAABBgUDBAYAAgFQQ0k1AAAJDR0AAQYFAwQH
 AAIBUENJNgAADRYeAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW58VVN8aXNvODg1OS0xAG58
 VVN8aXNvODg1OS0xAHJ8Q0F8aXNvODg1OS0xAGF8SlB8dW5pY29kZQAAEA8fAAMD
 AwAAQAD+/wQAAAARGyAAHwD+/wAAQAAACAkAAQITgACbAgMEBQZBMABCYW5rMC8x
 AE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25lAE5vbmUAABEbIQAfAP7//////wAACQABAgIEAAAAAwQF
 BkExAEJhbmsyLzMATm9uZQBOb25lAE5vbmUATm9uZQAAERsiAB8A/v8AAEAAAAgJ
 AAECE4AAmwIDBAUGQTIAQmFuazQvNQBOb25lAE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25lAAARGyMA
 HwD+//////8AAAkAAQICBAAAAAMEBQZBMwBCYW5rNi83AE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25l
 AE5vbmUAABMPJAAAAAAA//8/AB8AAQAAFBMlAAAAAAD//x8AIAAkAAEAAAAAFBMm
 AAAAAAAAAAAAIQAkAAEAAAAAFBMnAAAAIAD//z8AIgAkAAEAAAAAFBMoAAAAAAAA
 AAAAIwAkAAEAAAAAIAspAAAAAAAAAAAAAAsFKgABIAAAfwQrAAAA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPC IT87XX

Chip ID: 0x8718
Chip Version: 0x5
Base Address: 0x0290

Environment Controller Registers

      00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

 00   11 1A 42 00 FF FF F8 00 00 80 54 09 17 AA FF 00
 10   FE FE FF 31 DF 80 40 40 01 FF 00 FF FF AF AF AF
 20   4D 4B CD BF BA 4D 7C B7 D1 33 35 37 80 AB 89 89
 30   FF 00 69 50 EC AE CC A7 DA 9C 54 24 55 41 CC A7
 40   5D 00 5D 00 5D 00 5F 74 2D 40 AB 22 FF FF FF FF
 50   FF 31 7F 7F 7F 50 ED 00 90 5D 06 12 84 F8 08 88
 60   18 19 32 00 85 01 FF FF 7F 7F 7F 00 00 7F FF FF
 70   7F 7F 7F 00 00 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
 80   FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 20
 90   FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
 A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID

Processor 0

Processor Vendor: Intel
Processor Brand: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
Family: 0x6
Model: 0x17
Stepping: 0xA

CPUID Return Values

 CPU Thread: 0
 APIC ID: 0
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 0
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  00040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 2
 APIC ID: 1
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 1
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  01040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 3
 APIC ID: 2
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 2
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  02040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 1
 APIC ID: 3
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 3
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  03040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel CPU

Name: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Number of Cores: 4
Threads per Core: 1
Timer Frequency: 3.32789 MHz
Time Stamp Counter: Not Invariant
Time Stamp Counter Frequency: 3407.81 MHz

MSR Core #1

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882A0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #2

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  88300000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #3

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882C0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #4

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882C0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AMD Display Library

Status: OK

Number of adapters: 2

AdapterIndex: 0
isActive: 1
AdapterName: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series        
UDID: PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_22671787&REV_00_4&1F54EDB&0&0008A
Present: 1
VendorID: 1002
BusNumber: 1
DeviceNumber: 0
FunctionNumber: 0
AdapterID: 0x872A6B50

AdapterIndex: 1
isActive: 0
AdapterName: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series        
UDID: PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_22671787&REV_00_4&1F54EDB&0&0008&02A
Present: 1
VendorID: 1002
BusNumber: 1
DeviceNumber: 0
FunctionNumber: 0
AdapterID: 0x872A6B50

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

S.M.A.R.T Data

Drive name: SAMSUNG HD103UJ

 ID    RawValue            WorstValue  AttrValue   Name
 1     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReadErrorRate
 3     4A 1F 00 00 00 00   76          76          SpinUpTime
 4     0B 04 00 00 00 00   99          99          StartStopCount
 5     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReallocatedSectorsCount
 7     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SeekErrorRate
 8     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SeekTimePerformance
 9     32 19 00 00 00 00   99          99          PowerOnHours
 10    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SpinRetryCount
 11    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         RecalibrationRetries
 12    0B 04 00 00 00 00   99          99          PowerCycleCount
 13    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SoftReadErrorRate
 183   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         183
 184   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         184
 187   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         187
 188   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         188
 190   2B 00 29 2B 00 00   51          57          AirflowTemperature
 194   2B 00 29 2C 00 00   49          57          Temperature
 195   A4 D4 04 00 00 00   100         100         HardwareECCRecovered
 196   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReallocationEventCount
 197   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         CurrentPendingSectorCount
 198   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         UncorrectableSectorCount
 199   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         UltraDMACRCErrorCount
 200   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         WriteErrorRate
 201   00 00 00 00 00 00   253         253         201
 21    00 00 00 00 00 00   0           0           21
```
High


```
Open Hardware Monitor Report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version: 0.2.1.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Common Language Runtime: 4.0.30319.1
Operating System: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7600.0
Process Type: 32-Bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensors

|
+-+ DFI LP JR P45-T2R (/mainboard)
|   |
|   +-+ ITE IT8718F (/lpc/it8718f)
|   |   +- Voltage[0] : 1.232 : 1.216 : 1.392 : CPU VCore
|   |   +- Voltage[1] : 1.2 : 1.2 : 1.2 : VTT
|   |   +- Voltage[2] : 3.28 : 3.264 : 3.28 : +3.3V
|   |   +- Voltage[3] : 5.13408 : 5.107201 : 5.13408 : +5V
|   |   +- Voltage[4] : 11.904 : 11.904 : 11.904 : +12V
|   |   +- Voltage[5] : 1.232 : 1.232 : 1.232 : Voltage #6
|   |   +- Voltage[6] : 1.984 : 1.984 : 1.984 : DRAM
|   |   +- Voltage[7] : 4.89216 : 4.89216 : 4.919041 : +5VSB
|   |   +- Voltage[8] : 3.344 : 3.344 : 3.344 : VBat
|   |   +- Temperature[0] : 50 : 49 : 62 : Temperature #1
|   |   +- Temperature[1] : 52 : 52 : 53 : Temperature #2
|   |   +- Temperature[2] : 56 : 55 : 56 : Temperature #3
|   |   +- Fan[0] : 2732.793 : 1048.137 : 2743.902 : Fan #1
|
+-+ Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (/intelcpu/0)
|   +- Clock[0] : 400.919 : 400.919 : 400.919 : Bus Speed
|   +- Clock[1] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Clock[2] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Clock[3] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Clock[4] : 2405.514 : 2405.514 : 3207.352 : CPU Core #4
|   +- Temperature[0] : 57 : 56 : 69 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Temperature[1] : 52 : 50 : 62 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Temperature[2] : 55 : 54 : 64 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Temperature[3] : 55 : 54 : 70 : CPU Core #4
|   +- Load[0] : 0.7742752 : 0 : 24.99961 : CPU Total
|   +- Load[1] : 1.543462 : 0 : 27.6246 : CPU Core #1
|   +- Load[2] : 1.543462 : 0 : 73.84748 : CPU Core #2
|   +- Load[3] : 0.005078605 : 0 : 59.99979 : CPU Core #3
|   +- Load[4] : 0.005078605 : 0 : 21.04368 : CPU Core #4
|
+-+ ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (/atigpu/0)
|   +- Voltage[0] : 1.203 : 1.203 : 1.263 : GPU Core
|   +- Clock[0] : 500 : 500 : 770 : GPU Core
|   +- Clock[1] : 900 : 900 : 900 : GPU Memory
|   +- Temperature[0] : 63.5 : 63.5 : 65.5 : GPU Core
|   +- Load[0] : 0 : 0 : 18 : GPU Core
|   +- Control[0] : 71 : 71 : 71 : GPU Fan
|
+-+ SAMSUNG HD103UJ (/hdd/0)
|   +- Temperature[0] : 43 : 43 : 44 : HDD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parameters

|
+-+ DFI LP JR P45-T2R (/mainboard)
|   |
|   +-+ ITE IT8718F (/lpc/it8718f)
|   |   +- Voltage[0] : CPU VCore
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[1] : VTT
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[2] : +3.3V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[3] : +5V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 6.8 : 6.8
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[4] : +12V
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 30 : 30
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[5] : Voltage #6
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[6] : DRAM
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[7] : +5VSB
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 6.8 : 6.8
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 10 : 10
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Voltage[8] : VBat
|   |      +- Ri [kΩ] : 0 : 0
|   |      +- Rf [kΩ] : 1 : 1
|   |      +- Vf [V] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[0] : Temperature #1
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[1] : Temperature #2
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|   |   +- Temperature[2] : Temperature #3
|   |      +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0
|
+-+ Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (/intelcpu/0)
|   +- Temperature[0] : CPU Core #1
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[1] : CPU Core #2
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[2] : CPU Core #3
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|   +- Temperature[3] : CPU Core #4
|      +- TjMax [°C] : 100 : 100
|      +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|
+-+ ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (/atigpu/0)
|
+-+ SAMSUNG HD103UJ (/hdd/0)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard

BIOS Vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
BIOS Version: 6.00 PG

Mainboard Manufacturer: DFI Inc.
Mainboard Name: LP JR P45-T2R
Mainboard Version: 1.0

SMBIOS Table

 

ABgAAAECAOADD5Cey38AAAAAMwUGAP//UGhvZW5peCBUZWNobm9sb2dpZXMsIEx

U
 RAA2LjAwIFBHADA5LzAxLzIwMDgAAAEbAQABAgMEAAAAAAAAAAAIBwYFBAMCAQYF
 Bk9FTQBPRU0AT0VNAE9FTQAgACAAAJfRAgAkTVJDAQCUaEtONjMiEQICdHJzc3V1
 dXF4dndwcXFydAUFAAAAAFWVlao1FTVUBjVkNUU1JSUVdUVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AA
 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA///////////////

/
 ////////////////////////////////////7///////////////AAACCgMAAQID
 BAUBREZJIEluYy4ATFAgSlIgUDQ1LVQyUgAxLjAAICAgACAAAAMRBAABAwIDBAIC
 AgIAAAAAT0VNAE9FTQAgACAAAAQoBQABA78CegYBAP/7678Do5ABoA+ADEEECwAM
 AP//BAUGBAQEBABTb2NrZXQgNDIzAEludGVsAEludGVsKFIpIENvcmUoVE0pMiBR
 

dWFkACAAIAAgAAAFGAYABAQDAwsBAAABAQQHAAgACQAKAAQAAAYMBwABAQAAAY

uL
 AEEwAAAGDAgAAf8AAgB/fwBBMQAABgwJAAFFAAABi4sAQTIAAAYMCgAB/wACAH9/
 AEEzAAAHEwsAAYABIAAgACAAIAAAAgICSW50ZXJuYWwgQ2FjaGUAAAcTDAABoQEA
 MAAwIAAgAAACAgJFeHRlcm5hbCBDYWNoZQAACAkNAAEWAAD/UFJJTUFSWSBJREUA
 AAgJDgABFgAA/1NFQ09OREFSWSBJREUAAAgJDwABFwAAoUZERAAACAkQAAEYAggH
 Q09NMQAgAAAICREAARgCCAdDT00yACAAAAgJEgABBQIFBUxQVDEAIAAACAkTAAEP
 Ag8NS2V5Ym9hcmQAIAAACAkUAAEPAg8OUFMvMiBNb3VzZQAgAAAICRUAAAAB/xBV
 U0IwAAAICRYAAAAB/xBVU0IxAAAJDRcAAQYFAwQBAAIBUENJMAAACQ0YAAEGBQME
 

AgACAVBDSTEAAAkNGQABBgUDBAMAAgFQQ0kyAAAJDRoAAQYFAwQEAAIBUENJMwA

A
 

CQ0bAAEGBQMEBQACAVBDSTQAAAkNHAABBgUDBAYAAgFQQ0k1AAAJDR0AAQYFAwQ

H
 

AAIBUENJNgAADRYeAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW58VVN8aXNvODg1OS0xAG5

8
 VVN8aXNvODg1OS0xAHJ8Q0F8aXNvODg1OS0xAGF8SlB8dW5pY29kZQAAEA8fAAMD
 AwAAQAD+/wQAAAARGyAAHwD

+/wAAQAAACAkAAQITgACbAgMEBQZBMABCYW5rMC8x
 AE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25lAE5vbmUAABEbIQAfAP7//////wAACQABAgIEAAAAAwQF
 BkExAEJhbmsyLzMATm9uZQBOb25lAE5vbmUATm9uZQAAERsiAB8A/v8AAEAAAAgJ
 AAECE4AAmwIDBAUGQTIAQmFuazQvNQBOb25lAE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25lAAARGyMA
 HwD

+//////8AAAkAAQICBAAAAAMEBQZBMwBCYW5rNi83AE5vbmUATm9uZQBOb25l
 

AE5vbmUAABMPJAAAAAAA//8/AB8AAQAAFBMlAAAAAAD//x8AIAAkAAEAAAAAFBMm
 AAAAAAAAAAAAIQAkAAEAAAAAFBMnAAAAIAD//z8AIgAkAAEAAAAAFBMoAAAAAAAA
 AAAAIwAkAAEAAAAAIAspAAAAAAAAAAAAAAsFKgABIAAAfwQrAAAA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPC IT87XX

Chip ID: 0x8718
Chip Version: 0x5
Base Address: 0x0290

Environment Controller Registers

      00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

 00   11 1A 00 00 FF FF F8 00 00 80 54 09 17 FA FF 00
 10   FE FE FF 31 DF 80 40 40 00 FF 00 FF FF AF AF AF
 20   4D 4B CD BF BA 4D 7C B6 D1 32 34 38 80 AB 49 49
 30   FF 00 69 50 EC AE CC A7 DA 9C 54 24 55 41 CC A7
 40   5D 00 5D 00 5D 00 5F 74 2D 40 AB 22 FF FF FF FF
 50   FF 31 7F 7F 7F 50 ED 00 90 5D 06 12 84 F8 08 88
 60   18 19 32 00 85 01 FF FF 7F 7F 7F 00 00 7F FF FF
 70   7F 7F 7F 00 00 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
 80   FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 41
 90   FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
 A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID

Processor 0

Processor Vendor: Intel
Processor Brand: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
Family: 0x6
Model: 0x17
Stepping: 0xA

CPUID Return Values

 CPU Thread: 0
 APIC ID: 0
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 0
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  00040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 2
 APIC ID: 1
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 1
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  01040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 3
 APIC ID: 2
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 2
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  02040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 1
 APIC ID: 3
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 3
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  0001067A  03040800  0C08E3FD  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  05B0B101  005657F0  00000000  2CB4304E
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  0C000121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000001
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00022220
 00000006  00000001  00000002  00000003  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000400  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07280202  00000000  00000000  00000503
 0000000B  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000003  00000240  00000240  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  20100000
 80000002  65746E49  2952286C  726F4320  4D542865
 80000003  51203229  20646175  20555043  51202020
 80000004  30353539  20402020  33382E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  18008040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel CPU

Name: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Number of Cores: 4
Threads per Core: 1
Timer Frequency: 3.32789 MHz
Time Stamp Counter: Not Invariant
Time Stamp Counter Frequency: 3407.81 MHz

MSR Core #1

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882B0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #2

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  88300000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #3

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882D0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

MSR Core #4

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00164823  46460711
 00000198  06164823  06000616
 0000019C  00000000  882D0000
 000001A2  00000000  00001A00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AMD Display Library

Status: OK

Number of adapters: 2

AdapterIndex: 0
isActive: 1
AdapterName: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series        
UDID: 

PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_22671787&REV_00_4&1F54EDB&0&0008A
Present: 1
VendorID: 1002
BusNumber: 1
DeviceNumber: 0
FunctionNumber: 0
AdapterID: 0x872A6B50

AdapterIndex: 1
isActive: 0
AdapterName: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series        
UDID: 

PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_22671787&REV_00_4&1F54EDB&0&0008&02A
Present: 1
VendorID: 1002
BusNumber: 1
DeviceNumber: 0
FunctionNumber: 0
AdapterID: 0x872A6B50

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

S.M.A.R.T Data

Drive name: SAMSUNG HD103UJ

 ID    RawValue            WorstValue  AttrValue   Name
 1     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReadErrorRate
 3     4A 1F 00 00 00 00   76          76          SpinUpTime
 4     0B 04 00 00 00 00   99          99          StartStopCount
 5     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReallocatedSectorsCount
 7     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SeekErrorRate
 8     00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SeekTimePerformance
 9     32 19 00 00 00 00   99          99          PowerOnHours
 10    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SpinRetryCount
 11    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         RecalibrationRetries
 12    0B 04 00 00 00 00   99          99          PowerCycleCount
 13    00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         SoftReadErrorRate
 183   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         183
 184   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         184
 187   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         187
 188   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         188
 190   2B 00 29 2B 00 00   51          57          AirflowTemperature
 194   2B 00 29 2C 00 00   49          57          Temperature
 195   7A D9 04 00 00 00   100         100         HardwareECCRecovered
 196   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         ReallocationEventCount
 197   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         CurrentPendingSectorCount
 198   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         UncorrectableSectorCount
 199   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         UltraDMACRCErrorCount
 200   00 00 00 00 00 00   100         100         WriteErrorRate
 201   00 00 00 00 00 00   253         253         201
 21    00 00 00 00 00 00   0           0           21
```

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We need to know what we're working with.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

Brand & Model of Mobo : DFI LanParty JR P45
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 2.83 GHz
RAM:	OCZ Gold OCZ2G10664GK 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2-1066 Dual Channel Kit
Graphics: PowerColor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5
PSU: Zalman 750W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the fan settings in the Bios of DFI Mobo's. Perhaps changing that will prevent the up and down RPM's of the CPU fan?
Have you checked the Temps & Voltages in the Bios? That should give you the most accurate readings.


----------



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's everything I can find from the BIOS about Voltages & Temps.


```
SHUTDOWN Temperature      95°C / 203°F
Adjust CPU Temperature    Default
CPUFan Fully ON If CPUTemp  > 50°C
CPUFan Fully OFF If CPUTemp < 25°C

CPU Core Voltage          1.37V
DRAM Voltage              1.98V
NB Core Voltage           1.23V
CPU VTT Voltage           1.20V
ATX +3.3                  3.26V
ATX +5.0                  5.25V
ATX +12                  11.84V
5V Standby                5.03V
Voltage Battery           3.34V
CPU Core Temperature      93°C ~ 94°C
CHIPSET Temperature       67°C ~ 68°C
PWM Area Temperature      77°C
CPU Fan Speed          2743RPM
SYSTEM Fan Speed          0RPM
CHIPSET Fan Speed         0RPM
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your +12V is within specs but barely. Your CPU Core Temperature is way too high.
Is this a new build? Is the CPU heatsink/fan free of dust buildup?


----------



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tried dusting off with compressed air can twice, with no great effect.

This is quite an old build; about 2 years? I also experienced a force shutdown today; I'm guessing because of the excess temperature in the BIOS.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am no expert, but I am assuming that your using a stock cooler. Whilst they are good for stock temps I'd suggest buying a different cooler as your temps are way too high and It might be worthwhile to upgrade your PSU to something a bit stronger, as Tyree said Your +12V is barely within the specs! Also It might be an idea to reseat your CPU in some new thermal paste!


----------



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

Silverj2k7 said:


> I am no expert, but I am assuming that your using a stock cooler. Whilst they are good for stock temps I'd suggest buying a different cooler as your temps are way too high and It might be worthwhile to upgrade your PSU to something a bit stronger, as Tyree said Your +12V is barely within the specs!


Any suggestions (for both cooler + PSU)?


----------



## Cadphish (Mar 12, 2011)

A great heatsink to purchase is the 
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler
its about 29 dollars form new egg and on and overclocked i5 I'm experiencing cool temps. I have also found the Arctic silver Ceramique compound to work very well. both you can get off newegg for very resonable price. I use an Ultra powersupply at 550W which is more than enough to run your build. Havnt had power issues in 2 years.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove the OC and see how it goes. Your OEM heatsink/fan should be more than sufficient for that. 
For a PSU, a 650W minimum SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.


----------



## orionstar (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Remove the OC and see how it goes. Your OEM heatsink/fan should be more than sufficient for that.
> For a PSU, a 650W minimum SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.


Funny thing, I don't ever recall OCing the PC. Is there a way to reset the thing onto default or something?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies. I assumed your PC was OC'd since your post is in the OC Section. 
If it is OC'd, Boot to the Bios and select "Default Settings".


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

You might just need to clean off the old thermal compound and put some new stuff on it.


----------

